
California doctors say they've seen more deaths from suicide than coronavirus - eyberg
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/california-doctors-say-theyve-seen-more-deaths-from-suicide-than-coronavirus-since-lockdowns
======
verdverm
I hope we can start talking about things like this. I find myself being
attacked as a non-carer of human life for asking questions about relativity
and how different scenarios might change or policy decisions

